Why didn't Apple use Lightening vs. USB 3.0-C on iPhone 7? - noahmbarr
======
ojm
The iPhone 7s can have it. Apple can do a massive launch, with the only
difference being the charge port: now charge your MacBook and iPhone with the
same charger! _rapturous applause_.

(I'd actually love it, I use a MacBook and a iPhone. One charger would be
great).

~~~
lostlogin
I use an Air and an iPhone. MagSafe on the phone would be amazing (ideally
MagSafe version one though).

~~~
h1d
phones seem too light to make sense with magsafe.

------
MeryTerin456
Apple controls Lightning completely so when you buy an accessory that uses
Lightning, as long as it isn't counterfeit, it has been tested by Apple and is
guaranteed to work. They can't guarantee that with USB.

~~~
Jonnax
They also get royalties for every accessory sold with Lightning, I imagine.

------
kaolinite
Not saying that these are valid reasons however two that spring to mind are
thickness (USB-C is fairly significantly thicker) and elegance (one could
argue that Lightning is a more beautiful and slightly more pleasant to use
connector).

In addition, Apple controls Lightning completely so when you buy an accessory
that uses Lightning, as long as it isn't counterfeit, it has been tested by
Apple and is guaranteed to work. They can't guarantee that with USB-C.

That said, it's an awkward situation. Overall I'd like USB-C on my phone
however if they were going to do it, surely it would have been with the iPhone
7. It wouldn't be great if they announced it with the 7S after people had gone
out and bought Lightning headphones.

------
stephenr
Given that they dropped space grey for black, one could argue that apple
actually used darkening on the iPhone 7.

Thankyou thankyou.

------
ra
A better question is why even use lightening?

IMHO it's an anti-feature not to use USB-C on iPhone.

